
Company sued EFF over “Stupid Patent of the Month;” EFF now flips the script - rbanffy
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/04/eff-sues-classic-patent-troll-in-fracas-over-stupid-patent-of-the-month-post/
======
llccbb
Someone really should patent "a method for identifying and litigating on
patent infringement".

------
bhhaskin
What a scummy company.

